# Got to love the Old guys



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

Frank was sunbathing naked at the beach in Jamaica, and for the sake of civility,(plus to keep things from getting sunburned), he kept a hat over his private parts.

A woman walked past and said, snickering, "If you were a gentleman, you'd lift your hat."

Frank raised an eyebrow and replied: "If you were better looking, it would lift itself!"


----------



## trfkcop (Aug 14, 2014)

Gotta love Old Guys...


----------



## Tom1103 (Aug 19, 2014)

Love it


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)




----------



## SPECSMAN (Oct 11, 2016)

:lol:


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

